# Smoked Pepper Jack



## tom kish (Jan 21, 2012)

Well, this is my first attempt at cold-smoking cheese.  Although I'm not a fan of cheese, the wife is, and she loved an Amish-style smoked pepper jack I brought home years ago.  Since I think I've figured out my AMNS, I decided to give it a whirl.  

First, I needed to "re-purpose" a small grill...








Next, I sliced the one pound block of cheese into approximately 1" thick slices.







Then, I smoked it for about 3.5 hrs. over Hickory dust.







Brought it in, let the wife sample a little bit before vacuum sealing to let the flavor distribute.  Hopefully, in a couple of days it'll be as good all the way through as she said it is now.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great Tom


----------



## alblancher (Jan 21, 2012)

Once you start,  you just can't stop!  What next on the menu?


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

alblancher said:


> Once you start,  you just can't stop!  What next on the menu?


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks great nice job.... Love me some smoked cheese


----------



## tom kish (Jan 21, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks great Tom


Thank you.  I had looked through some threads before I had joined up, and once I lifted the lid, and saw that color, I was a happy smoker.




alblancher said:


> Once you start,  you just can't stop!  What next on the menu?


I'm almost certain there will be a list of cheeses for me to pick up and smoke after this.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








sprky said:


>


And, there might be a batch of Almonds that went in right after...


----------



## teeznuts (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice color! Now run out and get some more cuz it goes fast once the 2 weeks are up.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 21, 2012)

Everything looks awesome to me.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great, nice color!


----------

